# My New Mains.



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Well I have been working on these for a while. Lost the WiniISD files in a computer crash too. The woofers modeled well. They were on buy-out from PE. I was going for the Dayton 6.5" drivers but they did not model well. The Customer Service rep I contacted about these said that they may be AR drivers but he cannot say for certain. I didn't really care though. The mid and tweeters are Phillips drivers that are a little more than 26 Years old ( I have spares too). They were given to me by my Dad. These play really smooth and I like the sound, no parameters though. 

The enclosure is 44" H x 16" D x 9" W. The port is a 4" flared port on one end at 10" long bringing the tuning to 30 Hz. Tested them a little after I finished, the crossover points I can't remember right now but they are old pre fabs with the points I want anyways until I decide differently going to build new one some time. The legs are the ones I posted about here too. Yup, broke one already but they work out nicely any ways. They sounded really bright and present got to do some re arranging and resetting the system. The Frame for the covers are yet to come.  

Without further adieu. 

My New Mains

Before:










After:










Enjoy!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Very Nice.. :clap:

Another proud papa!

JCD


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Thank you very much. Proud Papa indeed, have to do over Xover sometime. It's a little bright in the top end.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well it looks good - and I can only hope it sounds good, but you never know with those stock crossovers, from what I've heard/read they never tend to work well and my modeling with PCD I'd believe it.

Any chance for measurements? Subjective ruling?


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Well you are right about the Xovers. I have to do new ones sometime but I have to put this project down for a bit. They were a bit too much on the upper freq. I adjusted my High tone level. It's tolerable enough for now. I won't be able to do any measurements for a while as I have to turn my attention some where else (Due Assignments and Exams). I'll see what I can do, for now they sound great otherwise, once I get that feeling that they can do better then better is in order. heh heh!


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Decided to call them The Minions...Here they are in place.


----------

